# did any one ever hear about 357 super kennel?



## pitbullman (Sep 6, 2011)

if did let me know


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

what are you looking for on him?
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [10693] :: SUPER KENNEL'S 357 (4XW)

looking for info on the dog ? or the kennel ?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Heard of them yeah what are you looking for?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

357 Was the Sire of Macho buck on of the best.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

.........................


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Can you elaborate your question? Not really sure what your looking to know, otherwise all of the above good info.


----------



## pitbullman (Sep 6, 2011)

ok i just trying to find out do people know bout this kennel cause thats my uncle kennel thanks for the information tho


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pitbullman said:


> ok i just trying to find out do people know bout this kennel cause thats my uncle kennel thanks for the information tho


Why not ask your uncle? LOL Yes I know about this kennel my pup is off those buck dogs. They were not breeding pet's if that is what your getting at? Some of the best red boy x jocko x bolio blood came off those yards. Like I said though the dog's were sold to dog men/private yards they were not breeding dog's to sell to the General Public.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Maybe they just wanted to know the general reputation from a neutral source. *shrug*


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I think for a yad that had some really good dogs the average APBT owner would not know of them. Maybe he was finding out who knew about them since info is some what hard to come by.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

357 was bred by Gaston himself and sold to Super Kennels. Super Kennels is known for the dog CH 357. That is the dog that made them famous so to speak. They did some good things and had a few good ones.


----------



## Faro (Apr 3, 2011)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [394335] :: NEDOVIC'S SUPER 357 LADY ,it was gift fro frend to me,for B-day,good dog's for sure trust me,about Knl I dont know much...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Faro said:


> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [394335] :: NEDOVIC'S SUPER 357 LADY  ,it was gift fro frend to me,for B-day,good dog's for sure trust me,about Knl I dont know much...


Wait a second 357 was stolen and to my knowledge there is no semen on 357 anywhere super kennels was the last kennel to have 357 so how is it that your friend was able to get semen on 357?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Wait a second 357 was stolen and to my knowledge there is no semen on 357 anywhere super kennels was the last kennel to have 357 so how is it that your friend was able to get semen on 357?


I was going to say something sounded a bit full of...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

If there was semen on 357 the guys I know would know about it .... I called someone as soon as I saw this pedigree and he had no knowledge of there being semen out there on 357. If there was semen floating around on 357 there would be a lot more offspring off this dog 357 has a little over 80 offspring.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> If there was semen on 357 the guys I know would know about it .... I called someone as soon as I saw this pedigree and he had no knowledge of there being semen out there on 357. If there was semen floating around on 357 there would be a lot more offspring off this dog 357 has a little over 80 offspring.


:goodpost: yup, someones pulling some .


----------



## Faro (Apr 3, 2011)

Sadie said:


> If there was semen on 357 the guys I know would know about it .... I called someone as soon as I saw this pedigree and he had no knowledge of there being semen out there on 357. If there was semen floating around on 357 there would be a lot more offspring off this dog 357 has a little over 80 offspring.


I dont need to enter in BS talk over internet,man that had sold dog's and semen give all pic's of old 357 dog when semen is taken,etc,etc....You may think what you want,I had see what I had see,I know what I know,and trust me truth is far away off that BS you talk here...And semen that is from 357 dog is not for public,just for yard of man who buy that semen along with few dog's...


----------



## Faro (Apr 3, 2011)

Faro said:


> I dont need to enter in BS talk over internet,man that had sold dog's and semen give all pic's of old 357 dog when semen is taken,etc,etc....You may think what you want,I had see what I had see,I know what I know,and trust me truth is far away off that BS you talk here...And semen that is from 357 dog is not for public,just for yard of man who buy that semen along with few dog's...


THIS IS ALL I HAVE AND I WILL WROTE ABOUT THAT DOG AND SEMEN,TIME WILL TELL ALL.Best regards


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Best Regards.. .. 

Im guessing you had the answers to your own questions? Nothing really ever came out clear.... 

........... what are you referring to as internet BS because technically anything and everything can be stripped of integrity and what your touching on is integrity.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Faro said:


> I dont need to enter in BS talk over internet,man that had sold dog's and semen give all pic's of old 357 dog when semen is taken,etc,etc....You may think what you want,I had see what I had see,I know what I know,and trust me truth is far away off that BS you talk here...And semen that is from 357 dog is not for public,just for yard of man who buy that semen along with few dog's...


You are contradicting yourself in that you say the semen that is off of 357 is for private yards yet you are ending up with a pup? Not how it works with anyone i know of..

If people wanted to keep this from the general public someone from the general public wouldn't be getting a hound off of that semen.. Would stay in the yard until otherwise, or drift dogmen to dogmen.

But i guess you are the lucky that not only one of the the few that knows about this 357 semen but also the lucky one that gets a hound..

Granted its all in who you know and if your in close relation or within the trusted.. However it all seems like  if you ask me.. If there was any pull to this, many would know about it.. Word would eventually get out in some form of reliability especially if pups are being offered else where from the yard.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Faro said:


> I dont need to enter in BS talk over internet,man that had sold dog's and semen give all pic's of old 357 dog when semen is taken,etc,etc....You may think what you want,I had see what I had see,I know what I know,and trust me truth is far away off that BS you talk here...And semen that is from 357 dog is not for public,just for yard of man who buy that semen along with few dog's...


Look man the guy who bred my dogs knows Gaston personally he knows those dogs and where they have been. Gaston is the one who sold 357 to super kennels. You can say what you want but there are ways to verify anything with these hounds no one in the know can verify this pedigree and what your stating here on this forum. You can claim whatever you want I know my sources are legitimate and I am not buying the BS your spewing. Nothing personal but I know better I have dog's off the Gaston stock so I know what I am looking at.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Look man the guy who bred my dogs knows Gaston personally he knows those dogs and where they have been. Gaston is the one who sold 357 to super kennels. You can say what you want but there are ways to verify anything with these hounds no one in the know can verify this pedigree and what your stating here on this forum. You can claim whatever you want I know my sources are legitimate and I am not buying the BS your spewing. Nothing personal but I know better I have dog's off the Gaston stock so I know what I am looking at.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Look man the guy who bred my dogs knows Gaston personally he knows those dogs and where they have been. Gaston is the one who sold 357 to super kennels. You can say what you want but there are ways to verify anything with these hounds no one in the know can verify this pedigree and what your stating here on this forum. You can claim whatever you want I know my sources are legitimate and I am not buying the BS your spewing. Nothing personal but I know better I have dog's off the Gaston stock so I know what I am looking at.


either what hes sayin is bs or he knows the guy/guys who stole him


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

zohawn said:


> either what hes sayin is bs or he knows the guy/guys who stole him


LOL 357 was also stolen years ago so that semen would have been floating around for awhile now this guy is not anyone special to have landed the jackpot on this rare semen collection of 357. If there was semen out there on 357 stolen or not believe me other dog men who have had first hand dealings with these particular dogs would have cashed in on it. This guy is full of sh it I know it and he knows it. No he doesn't have to prove anything to me but I don't need him to prove what I already know. Gaston is the one who produced 357 he sold 357 to Super Kennels they were the last people to have CH 357 before he was stolen after his last match.

This is the kennel who claims to have semen on CH 357 based on the pedigree this guy posted they even have a website how private is that?

Home - LATINO KENNELS 357


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:rofl: Nuff said.................


Dammmmmmmmmmm.... someone get me a Pooper scooper the 's getting thick...


----------



## Faro (Apr 3, 2011)

HHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHHAH yes you must clean your's  becouse most of peoples here are net-dog-man's....There is one good movie and name is 'Once upon time in America',that is proper name for APBT world today too,Once upon time you(USA dogman's) had good dog's,but now  ......Time will all about many thing's in dog world....ENOUGH FROM ME,BUAAAAHAHAHHHAHHA...:angeldevi


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Faro said:


> HHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHHAH yes you must clean your's  becouse most of peoples here are net-dog-man's....There is one good movie and name is 'Once upon time in America',that is proper name for APBT world today too,Once upon time you(USA dogman's) had good dog's,but now  ......Time will all about many thing's in dog world....ENOUGH FROM ME,BUAAAAHAHAHHHAHHA...:angeldevi


Happy holidays troll.. Next time do your research before you try to spew some BS on people, you may get a little further..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Faro said:


> HHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHHAH yes you must clean your's  becouse most of peoples here are net-dog-man's....There is one good movie and name is 'Once upon time in America',that is proper name for APBT world today too,Once upon time you(USA dogman's) had good dog's,but now  ......Time will all about many thing's in dog world....ENOUGH FROM ME,BUAAAAHAHAHHHAHHA...:angeldevi


Yes I think your bullshit speech was enough for all of us "dog man's" here in the lovely USA Hey If you can stir up some semen on GR CH Buck let me know I might be interested I have plenty of USA currency to pay for it :stick: LMAO


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Yes I think your bullshit speech was enough for all of us "dog man's" here in the lovely USA Hey If you can stir up some semen on GR CH Buck let me know I might be interested I have plenty of USA currency to pay for it :stick: LMAO


LMAO let me know if you can get semen off Ironhead and Rascal... I'd pay some  for that if you got the evidence and fully documented.. :angeldevi


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Yes I think your bullshit speech was enough for all of us "dog man's" here in the lovely USA Hey If you can stir up some semen on GR CH Buck let me know I might be interested I have plenty of USA currency to pay for it :stick: LMAO


buahahahahaha! OMFG! Thats funny...

Hey KM I'm all in on the Ironhead as well...


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

i would send the dna of buck to korea or w/e so they could CLONE him!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> buahahahahaha! OMFG! Thats funny...
> 
> Hey KM I'm all in on the Ironhead as well...


:cheers: Great minds think alike!


----------



## Faro (Apr 3, 2011)

You can talk bla bla,but fact is MAN that had 357 till death sold semen off him,all was pay honestly soo what he do or what he had do to get 357 dog to hes yard I and man that buy that semen dont give damn about it...There is a lot of thing's that people's not know,and history is not just what you had read in book's...God bless you all...


----------

